# LOCH TORRIDON Completed



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I have put this in as a new thread simply so I can see how many of you have been interested in the build!
Bob


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Excellent work, Bob.
I'm extremely jealous of such skills.
Best I could do was the Billings Viking Ship many years ago.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Followed the build all the way through Bob. From that wee bit of wood to the finished work of art, truly amazing and a privilege to witness.
Thank you


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I have enjoyed the build sequence and congratulations on the finished product! I am going to have a go myself in the near future and hope to enrol my daughters! First a static display (very small) and then three into one bottle.
Peace and Prosperity for the New Year, Bob. I look forward to your future projects.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## arfabuck (Dec 11, 2008)

Congratulations on another superb model Bob.

I hope that you are successful in getting a suitably profitable outcome.

Art


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Simply described............Beautiful.
neil.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bob another masterpiece, thank you for showing us.


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

makko said:


> I have enjoyed the build sequence and congratulations on the finished product! I am going to have a go myself in the near future and hope to enrol my daughters! First a static display (very small) and then three into one bottle.
> Peace and Prosperity for the New Year, Bob. I look forward to your future projects.
> Rgds.
> Dave


 I would give a lot of thought to the bottle Dave if you are going for three ships good luck with it all the best .


----------



## Fred Wood (Jul 8, 2005)

Excellent model again. And, it looks just as good viewed from port or starboard! Do you find that one side ends up just a bit better than the other?

Fred


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Fred,
I suppose the weather side is more interesting as you can see more rigging. For years photographs of the front of the sails of my models tended to make them look a bit phoney, rather like paper. Eventally, I got better at getting the wind filled shape & seams correct as well as the setting of the lower square sails which I previously found very difficult to get right. Over the past couple of years, I have ben able to photograph them from either side and they look OK.
Bob


----------



## Fred Wood (Jul 8, 2005)

Well Bob, I think she looks good both sides! I look forward to your next one, whether sh ebe sail or steam or motor, as they all look like they've been made with TLC.

Fred


----------



## Franktheboat (Jan 19, 2009)

model maker shipbuilder

very nice too see lovely 

frankpulford,< frank the boat > .


----------



## Franktheboat (Jan 19, 2009)

something i forgot 

i built a model of the loch torrens ten years ago it looks similar four masts and painted gunports it was in a book called how to build model clippers 

franktheboat


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Frank,
The book was by Hobbs and was written a long time ago. His model of the LOCH TORRENS was an imaginery one, but I am sure that he based it on LOCH TORRIDON. Why he didn't produce it as LOCH TORRIDON, I don't know, because a model of a real ship is of far greater value than an imaginery one.
Bob


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

A well used pen Bob!.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

And it has lasted longer than most, I usually loose them or get them covered in glue.
Bob


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Yet again, a great model. Wish I had these skills 1

McC


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Whats the next ship model Bob?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I have been working on the world's first ocean-going motor ship SELANDIA (1912) for some weeks, but making very slow progress because I am locked in a "Titanic battle" with Tiscali over my transfer from Orange to Tiscali Broadband (See Computers & the Internet, below).
Bob


----------



## Franktheboat (Jan 19, 2009)

shipbuilder

you are dead right i bought the book in cornwall while on holiday,when i finished the model i sold it, 
scrolling through the models on this site i came across an identical boat even down to the colour sceme but i cant find it now


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

The painted port colour scheme was very common in iron or steel hulled British sailing ships right up to the close of the 1890s. Then, as running expenses had to be kept to a minimum, most of them were painted slate grey. As far as I know, the British wool clipper MOUNT STEWART was the last painted port ship, still running in the 1920s!
Bob


----------



## Franktheboat (Jan 19, 2009)

frankpulford said:


> shipbuilder
> 
> you are dead right i bought the book in cornwall while on holiday,when i finished the model i sold it,
> scrolling through the models on this site i came across an identical boat even down to the colour sceme but i cant find it now


wile brousing through the various models icame across perfect match it was identicaL TO MY LOCH TORRENS but i cannot find it again. 

can anybody help


----------

